# Text message program wigging out.



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm rooted but nothing else. I use GO SMS and lately I've noticed that when I'm in landscape mode (phone turned sideways) and sending a text and I receive a text while I'm typing on the on screen keyboard the screen freaks out. It either shrinks the keyboard up and to the left and freezes for a couple of seconds or it flips the screen to portriat (holding the phone normally) mode for a couple seconds and freezes. It's gotten to where I can almost expect it. I'll be typing on the onscreen and then a letter I hit does nothing and the phone freezes and then rotates or shrinks the keyboard and then reverts back. It's starting to get really annoying because I'm in the middle of typing and then it goes wonky. It doesn't happen every time, but more often than not. I'm also using NOLed, which also annoys me because if the screen is off I get two notification icons, one for a plain envelope indicating a text message and one with a GO SMS graphic. Anyone experienced issues like this?

Edit: I just uninstalled GO SMS and NOLed to see if the stock messaging program does it, and it does. Even setting my phone down in landscape mode and watching for when I receive a text, it rotates the screen to portriat then back to landscape. What the hell?


----------



## 360mobile (Apr 9, 2012)

Text Messaging API or SMS API can enable application to receive and send SMS text messages utilising Wire2Air advanced SMS gateway API or Text Messaging API. its very good must try http://www.wire2air.com/developer_apis.asp


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a problem that happens when using the sliding keyboard while texting people with the regular messenging app. It only happens sometimes but when I type with the keyboard some letters will start opening random programs like calendar,calculator,etc it pisses me off when it happens...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## acousticguitar (Mar 16, 2012)

Skylinez, it happens to me too. At that point, I just restart my phone and its fine. (Mine is stock, unrooted)


----------

